# OMH swirl



## TessC (May 24, 2011)

I've not been making much soap lately, too much other stuff going on in my life and keeping me distracted, but I did finally soap BB's OMH the other night and I really, really like that scent. 







It's a bit darker now and will probably end up even more of a brown color, but I added just a tiny bit of TD to the entire batch and then used extra td for the swirl, so it's a neat creamy contrast.


----------



## MsDee (May 25, 2011)

WOW! Very Pretty Swirl and color


----------



## Relle (May 25, 2011)

Very pretty swirl, is it ITP ?


----------



## rubyslippers (May 25, 2011)

That's beautiful Tess!


----------



## heyjude (May 25, 2011)

That is soooo lovely, Tess! Such an incredible swirl. 

Hope life is getting on track.


----------



## agriffin (May 25, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## judymoody (May 25, 2011)

Lovely!  I haven't yet mastered the art of non ITP swirling.  I appreciate your talent!


----------



## Dragonkaz (May 25, 2011)

That's so beautiful Tess!

Question about TD ... how do you mix it?  With something and then into your soap batter?  I've tried it twice and both times I couldn't get all the lumps out and had almost decided to give the whole idea away ... but your soap makes me want to try again.


----------



## soapbuddy (May 25, 2011)

Great job! It looks very classy.


----------



## ewenique (May 25, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## llineb (May 25, 2011)

Sooooooo amazing!


----------



## TaoJonz (May 25, 2011)

Gosh..that is one of the best swirls Ive seen and I LOVE that neutral color!!  Great job!


----------



## newbie (May 25, 2011)

Beautiful!!!! Will you please post a picture in a week or two? I'd love to see it as it ages and the contrast grows stronger.


----------



## tomara (May 25, 2011)

Wow I love it ;-)  I bet it smells soo good too


----------



## cinta (May 25, 2011)

They're gorgeous swirls!


----------



## Elly (May 26, 2011)

very pretty soap


----------



## TessC (May 26, 2011)

Thanks, guys.    I'll definitely post more pics once it finishes darkening up.

Dragonkaz, I use the water dispersible TD and mix it up with a little bit of boiling water in a small jar, shake the snot out of it and then open the cap to let it cool. Once it's cooled to room temp, I shake the snot out of it again and add to my soap batter as needed. I only mix very small amounts (one or two batches at most) at a time but have toyed with the idea of picking up a preservative and making slightly larger batches for convenience.


----------



## kelleyaynn (May 26, 2011)

I love the swirl.  I'm not a big swirl fan, but that is cool looking.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (May 26, 2011)

I love the monochromatic swirl. It's so classy looking! Beautiful


----------



## Jezzy (May 27, 2011)

Wow!!! That is really pretty!


----------



## JackiK (May 27, 2011)

That's one of the most beautiful swirls I've seen.  Can you see me turning green


----------



## Lindy (May 30, 2011)

Love it...


----------



## DMCC (Jun 5, 2011)

Fabulous and sophisticated.  I love it!  Very nice job.


----------



## Godiva (Jun 5, 2011)

Great swirls and color.  Wish I could sniff.


----------



## chrisnkelley (Jun 5, 2011)

It looks really creamy and yummy!  Great swirls!


----------



## dcornett (Jun 9, 2011)

Your swirls turned out beautiful!


----------

